# Talking about ratings with the passengers



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

Does anyone ever talk ratings with the passengers? Such as informing them of the importance of getting 5 stars to stay in business with Uber. Part of me wants to but I don't want customers taking it the wrong way. I am kind of new and my rating is now borderline. Many of the riders don't even rate. It would be nice if there was an effective way to get some of them to rate me a 5 if they were not dissatisfied with the ride, without coming across like a desperate salesman.

For now, I am going to stay away from the inner city where so much can go wrong with the traffic and missed turns and the like, to see if I can get my rating back up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If they are new to this I do. Or if they are a girl, like the 3.0 who only used this 3 times before, clearly she hasn't mattered pin drop 101, but it was her 4th trip. Then the 4.0 girl, only second time. Talked about tips and she actually went inside to meet her friend and came back out with $3 trip. 5 S both of them.

Mainly explain the deactivation below 4.6 if it averages that or below for 2 weeks in a row and anything less than a 5 is a fail. And add even several news articles say its a fail for the driver.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I don't do it. I don't even mention the word 'rating'. Even if the pax is the first to approach the subject, I tell him/her everything I know and let it slide off with another conversation.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

first timers or people that bring it up only.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Best thing to do is not even bring up ratings.

Of couse if the pax does, then go with it


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't see a problem with educating the passengers. I had a guy the other night that had been using uber for 6 months and had never given more than a 4 star until he said a driver a couple nights earlier had told him how it works. He honestly thought he was giving a good score the whole time. He tipped me and made sure I saw him give the 5er. I really think they need to do a pass/fail system for guys just like this. It sucks when the customer is pleased with the service and is trying to give a good score, but the system is set up in a way that makes it possible for this to happen


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I let some passengers know that the driver rates the pax the same way that you, the pax rate us as drivers. Many pax do not know this fact. Once you make them aware of this, they will have a better understanding of ratings. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If the passenger raises the point, it is fair game. If not, I do not mention it. I do consider a passenger's asking about his rating "raising the point".


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

Its naturally come up in conversation a handful of times, th the point where i could throw in the driver rating policy, most had no idea and were trippin, others knew. But theres no good way of just out right telling them


----------



## leadcurescancer (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a sign in the car saying.
Welcome Aboard enjoy your ride
Please take a free water or mint.
Free wifi available and the password
Sick bags in the seat pocket
Please note that if my rating drops to 4.65* I will be deactivated.
4* in Uber is fail and 5* is a pass.
Thanks for riding Uber.​I have had many comments from riders about giving 4* and thinking that was great, you need to have this conversation with with riders. Uber does not see fit to tell them so someone must.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm all about educating them, when the conversation allows for it. 

Ratings and tips, fall into this category.


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

leadcurescancer said:


> I have a sign in the car saying.
> Welcome Aboard enjoy your ride
> Please take a free water or mint.
> Free wifi available and the password
> ...


How does that hold up.....is it a conversation starter every time? Do you just tap it when they get in, or anytime they try to talk lol.

Does anyone know what happens if no one rates you? in a weeks time perhaps, and you dont rate anyone, if possible?
I say the obvious.....nothing, right?


----------



## Looking4wife (Aug 26, 2015)

I used to try and tell them at the beginning of the trip that my goal is to offer a 5 star ride and to let me know if there is anything I can do to make the ride more comfortable. I had trouble with this because its kind of a long intro. So now I try to end the trip saying I really enjoyed riding with you and I'm definitely giving you a 5 stars (without mentioning about them returning the favor), many passengers are also desiring 5 stars. Of course it depends on the mood of the ride.


----------



## scottbomb (Aug 24, 2015)

WaywerdSon said:


> I don't see a problem with educating the passengers. I had a guy the other night that had been using uber for 6 months and had never given more than a 4 star until he said a driver a couple nights earlier had told him how it works. He honestly thought he was giving a good score the whole time. He tipped me and made sure I saw him give the 5er. I really think they need to do a pass/fail system for guys just like this. It sucks when the customer is pleased with the service and is trying to give a good score, but the system is set up in a way that makes it possible for this to happen


Pass/Fail is the way to go because that's the way it actually is. To say otherwise is misleading the passengers.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pax don't care, but whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

some will (before the disembark your vehicle) 5 for 5? i'm all "absolutely!" then rate them a 4 because they didnt tip. be glad you got a 4, you cheap ******bag. if you didnt spend so much on cheap collogne and ax body spray and hair gel, MAYBE you could afford to tip your driver after your trip from the salon where you got your mangina waxed.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Even if I had a gripe with the pax, I always tell them it was a pleasurable trip, 5 stars! I press the 5* button as they're leaving, and if I'm not actually giving 5*, I change it when the last pax is out. I've gotten almost all 5*'s these past 2 weeks with a few exceptions. Even though I've been a bit more of an asshole lately by not letting >6 and not putting up with disrespect, they still give me 5*.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes I had a passenger last night @ 4.4 stars he asked what his rating was I told him I was sorry it was 4.4 then I tried to explain that there are people out there who don't like the way people look they don't like their nationality they don't like the sound of their voice they don't like the fact that they don't get tipped it always turns into a conversation about how s***** other drivers are

How short the trip is how long that you're pissed how far away they had to come to pick you up how long you had to wait how long they had to wait what time of day is it are they drunk are they silver are they happy are they gay are they straight you smell funny you spoke you didn't speak you told him which route to take you didn't tell him what route to take

They're upset with uber because they cut payments uber took more money / doesn't give a s*** uber is greedy,

Did I miss anything?


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

No matter what you do, you will never bat a 1000. Inevitably someone will rate you less than a 5 sooner or later. At some point you will make a mistake (make a wrong turn, have a tough time finding the rider etc.). If it is not your mistake, a misplaced pin can be all it takes. At least this is what I am finding. I fully expect my rating to fluctuate and I can usually tell when I am going to get tanked whether it is my fault or not.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

I've had plenty of people tell me that don't have change or they thought they could tip via the app. I just tell them not to worry about a tip but a 5 star rating means the world to an Uber driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

xciceroguy said:


> I've had plenty of people tell me that don't have change or they thought they could tip via the app. I just tell them not to worry about a tip but a 5 star rating means the world to an Uber driver.


I tell them I have change and a square reader. 95% still don't tip.


----------



## Uber_vt (Oct 13, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> I've had plenty of people tell me that don't have change or they thought they could tip via the app. I just tell them not to worry about a tip but a 5 star rating means the world to an Uber driver.


I tried cashing in all my 5 stars at best buy for an ipad pro and it didn't work


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I don't do it. I don't even mention the word 'rating'. Even if the pax is the first to approach the subject, I tell him/her everything I know and let it slide off with another conversation.


Same here. I especially wouldn't say something like I can get deactivated if the rating drops below 4.6 or whatever- that just gives some people a reason to rate me low if they aren't happy. Ditto for asking for high ratings- it smells desperate, like asking for a tip.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Same here. I especially wouldn't say something like I can get deactivated if the rating drops below 4.6 or whatever- that just gives some people a reason to rate me low if they aren't happy. Ditto for asking for high ratings- it smells desperate, like asking for a tip.


I never ask for tips. If they offer a tip or say that they'll give me a 5 star rating, I'll say "thank you, I really appreciate your kindness/generosity." That's all it is.


----------

